# I got this!



## tigue710 (Nov 12, 2011)

lets see... this was a test to see if i could remember how to post pics... got my pc hooked up to the world wide web today.... no more posting from that god forsaken smart phone!!!


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2011)

nice....[]


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like a good haul to me! [&:]


----------



## rockbot (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a nice haul. Whats that large aqua jar looking thing? Sweet!


----------



## |MDB| (Nov 13, 2011)

That is a nice productive dig, tigue710. The short square bottle with an apparent ladies leg neck looks pretty neat.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 13, 2011)

That was a good haul, welcome back to the often wonderful, sometimes frustrating PC world!


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks everyone.. these are some old digs, I was just messing with different photos...  that was a great dump with the group shot, boston botanic, richardsons bitters...  bunch of good stuff...  The jar is a Sun jar Rocky, it has a big embossed sun on the front...  it had a big chunk out of the back... the little ladies leg bottle was a whiskey of some type, cant remember now... it was a few years back...  half of this dump is undug still...


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2011)

hers some more pics from that dig... guess that little ladies leg was a fruit syrup bottle!  I think the salamander was my favorite dig that day...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice clarity on the photos ,what do you have for a camera?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks Gorden...  for these pics I used what I believe is one of the best cameras ever made for digging...  Its an older cannon power shot A300, 3.2 megapixel...  it doesnt have a telescoping lens to mess up, has a macro zoom setting, and it was made back when cannon used exclusively hand polished lens'... some of the best ever made... the detail i was able to pick up even though its only a 3.2 pixel always amazed me... unfortunately I dont have it out west here, although they can be had on ebay for probably 20 bucks in good working order...


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 16, 2011)

Great dump and pics, Tigue.  I like the one with the salamander.  Maybe I'll try getting one of those cameras, soon.  I always have things like fossils, buttons and the latest, some small pieces of flint (looks like they might have been worked, but I don't know).  I've tried all the usual tricks and suggestions, but can't get close-ups.  Sounds like a great camera you have, for that.  

 BTW, I had a dream where we were all digging under some building, last night.  You were there along with Joe and some others.  I dug up a sewing machine.  Weird, as I can't sew at all.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 17, 2011)

be fun if we could all get together for a dig, Im actually working on getting under a building to dig right now... I think under buildings are my favorite digs!!  Wonder what the sewing machine meant?  Someday we gotta do it and get together for a dig... Id love to wander round in the woods you all, its my favorite way to find bottles.

 I cant say enough for the camera, I got a $900.00 professional camera and ended up back with my power shot for my ebay auctions because  I needed a 300 dollar lens for my 900 dollar camera to take close up shots and the power shot was just fine...  

 these are some more pics with that camera, this is a bottle I wish I had kept... but at least with these pics its almost like holding it again.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> lets see... this was a test to see if i could remember how to post pics... got my pc hooked up to the world wide web today.... no more posting from that god forsaken smart phone!!!
> 
> ...


 
 This would be a great pic for that photo calendar contest. Really nice bunch of bottles.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks Rocky, that was a fun dig that day... a nice untapped town dump!  Wouldnt mind finding one out west here...  yeah right!  Its nice to have a dump to go dig when you only have a few hours or need a quick dig


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome digs!

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> be fun if we could all get together for a dig, Im actually working on getting under a building to dig right now... I think under buildings are my favorite digs!!  Wonder what the sewing machine meant?  Someday we gotta do it and get together for a dig... Id love to wander round in the woods you all, its my favorite way to find bottles.
> 
> ...


 
 Tigue,...Love that bottle and the story of how you found it. One of my all time favorite dig stories.


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice pictures and a good looking haul of bottles.
 That salamander is great.
 Had that same Cannon and it was an excellent camera. As you pointed out, the pixels weren't the very much, but it really worked well for macro shots.
 You moved from Conn to Nor. Cal? What area of Nor Cal and why did you leave Conn?
 CaptCadillac


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 16, 2011)

actually I came out here after a brief stint in Boston...  I had originally moved out here for work related reasons, I was promoting and working with a few bands...  Ended up liking it here and meeting a girl... the rest is history!  Im in the middle of the mother lode, gold rush California...


----------



## captcadillac (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, meeting the right girl can be a strong motivation for staying. The weather can be another good reason and the list goes on and on for staying here.
 My brothers and I were in the Marine Corps and did our time at P.I. and various other Marine Bases back east. We're all from Hawai'i. I also met the right girl on the west coast and stayed.
 My older brother was a sales rep and he traveled the entire country. Sometimes I would get a chance to go back east with him. Loved the bottle shows back there. People were always very friendly to us.
 I haven't been to a west coast show in about 10 years. It seems like back then Reno and Aburn were the biggest. I heard that Las Vegas pooped out, but don't really know if it did. It was also a fun show.
 Ever pan for gold?
 CaptCadillac


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2011)

na, I aint panned for gold yet, I have some pans, and ought to have pay dirt in my yard but Id rather dig for bottles! Auburn show was great this year, my first western show


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2011)

Tigue,...In a way it's pretty cool,...(In a best of both worlds kinda way)...Going from being a hardcore NE digger, to learning the language and ropes of Western glass, up close and personal. Makes me think of learning a second language...it's the same, but different.


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the salamander pic!!!! I find them all the time here in NE PA!!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Joe, coming out here I thought I was going to miss New England digging real bad, dont get me wrong, I do, but the digging out here is much better then I thought it would be... honestly some of the best stuff turns up out here only...  Im stoked to be nation wide!  lol... really though Im hooked on the history of the gold rush area out here and really glad Ive got the opportunity to dig out her... its hella cool...


----------

